# OBD II Code 328 (Knock Sensor)



## grlica (May 29, 2004)

I have an 02' Sentra GXE.

I'm getting code 328 which is Knock Sensor 1 Circuit High Input (Bank 1 or Single Sensor). I replaced the knock sensor which I located directly above the oil filter but the code remains.

Are there 2 knock Sensors? If so which is the one above the oil filter? 

Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

hey i have the electronic service manual from the dealer. it is specific to the 2002 model only,so i can help. there is only one knock sensor and you already replaced it. that eliminates that problem. it could also be the wiring is damaged or loose, start there. after you replaced the knock sensor did you clear the code? even if you fix the problem the light will still need to be reset,try that. let me know how that goes


----------



## grlica (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for your help w/ this. Yes, I cleared the code but it came right back. I'll have to get back under the car and ispect the wiring.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Umm, when you replaced the knock sensor, did you clean off the metal area right under it? If there is any corrosion/rust/dirt/grease preventing proper ground contact the knock sensor won't function properly. Also, when you torqued down the bolt, did you just use a air ratchet and gun it down? These sensors are very sensitive to proper torque, and excessively or inadequate torque will cause problems.


----------



## grlica (May 29, 2004)

I didnt clean off the area. I'll try that tomorrow. 

I tightened it by hand w/ a socket wrench. I cant imagine I put it on too tight and its definately not loose. I'll toy around w/ it.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you have anything under your hood that would make the egine comp. louder? ( Such as a CAI, header, downpipe) If so you may be waisting your time. I notice rps180 is a tech, but I have been around Nissans quite a while and I have noticed that the knock sensors that they use are about the most sensitive on the market, and a header can throw them off.


----------

